# Anyone use "medictests.com" for studying



## Tk11 (Jun 16, 2015)

I failed nremt attempt #1, I will not fail again. I'm looking for new study sites and tools. This one cost $34 anyone have experience? Thanks.


----------



## Gurby (Jun 16, 2015)

I just used it for my paramedic NREMT written (which I passed).  I thought it was kind of meh.  It seemed like their bank of questions was a bit small, too easy, had many typos, some answers that I disagreed with, etc.  

I used emtprep for my basic exam and remember loving it, but I've come so far academically since that time that I doubt I would think as highly of it now.


----------



## Tk11 (Jun 16, 2015)

Gurby said:


> I just used it for my paramedic NREMT written (which I passed).  I thought it was kind of meh.  It seemed like their bank of questions was a bit small, too easy, had many typos, some answers that I disagreed with, etc.
> 
> I used emtprep for my basic exam and remember loving it, but I've come so far academically since that time that I doubt I would think as highly of it now.


Thanks, I just need something with similar types of questions of the nremt. Like how they're written, etc. The stuff I was studying were nothing like the type of questions that were on the nremt and I think that's what threw me off. Not even our tests in class were written like that. Does emtprep provide that?


----------



## Tk11 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm pretty confident I know the material, but once I started reading those questions I started overthinking everything and I think that's what lead me to fail. Don't want it to happen a second time.


----------



## Gurby (Jun 16, 2015)

Tk11 said:


> Thanks, I just need something with similar types of questions of the nremt. Like how they're written, etc. The stuff I was studying were nothing like the type of questions that were on the nremt and I think that's what threw me off. Not even our tests in class were written like that. Does emtprep provide that?



That's their stated goal: "Our questions are systematically reviewed multiple times for accuracy, and are created to mimic the NREMT exam."  You can go to the website and take some practice tests for free.  It's also good to get used to studying and taking tests on the computer, since the NREMT is on computer.


----------



## Tk11 (Jun 16, 2015)

Gurby said:


> That's their stated goal: "Our questions are systematically reviewed multiple times for accuracy, and are created to mimic the NREMT exam."  You can go to the website and take some practice tests for free.  It's also good to get used to studying and taking tests on the computer, since the NREMT is on computer.


Thank you I'll check it out. And yes I agree. This is the first time I I've been studying and taking practice tests/quizzes online because everything in class was written. Which I don't think prepared me at all for this test. The program I went through was great I'm going to the same place for medic too (if I get there). I'm going to let my instructors know, I feel like in class tests should be computer based just like the nremt. Im sure it's like that some places.


----------



## BlackMedicBabe (Jun 17, 2015)

Same man, i failed the first time too, then again i didn't go hard at it. But honestly, what helped me pass the 2nd time was an app on the appstore called EMT Review, it's fantastic. It's $10 and the questions are super NREMT style, and hell some of them were on the NREMT! Take all of the basic tests 1-5, and even all the review, wouldn't hurt you, but the questions this app has are hard, which  is a good thing. This app covers everything you should know, its phenomenal. I also used EMT Achieve, but personally i like EMT review, because the questions are harder and more NREMT style/preparatory. But EMT achieve is good too, and that's $30 i believe? But anyways, definitely check out EMT Review! I took my NREMT yesterday and i was so nervous lol, it stopped at 70 questions, i wanted to cry. Don't give up man, there is hope! There is EMT Review!!


----------



## Run with scissors (Jun 27, 2015)

abebooks has a practice test/study guide for the exam for about $3 for a used one.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 27, 2015)

I liked the podcast series they did however never used the practice tests themselves. 

Unfortunately I lost a lot of confidence in it and went with a different company when the student who was featured in the podcasts actually failed his NREMT. I don't remember if he failed the CBT, psychomotor or both. Never heard if he did pass when he attempted the process again.


----------



## medic2100 (Jun 30, 2015)

I used MedicTests.com to prepare for my written NRP exam. I actually know the guy who started and runs medictests and let me tell you. He is a super smart guy. His site, in my opinion, will help you pass any of the NREMT exams. And I believe he even has a money back guarantee if you don't pass (may want to confirm that). Take a shot.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 1, 2015)

I played around with it a little while studying for my NRP.  It was nice to be able to take tests over and over but some of the questions need to be better vetted and less acronyms.  Not everyone uses the same one.  I passed the written paramedic.  But I would attest it was more due to how well my teachers prepped us.  Also JB learning had the closest style questions to the NRP test but medic test has the closest exam flow style.


----------



## Ohmygoditstheambulance (Apr 24, 2017)

I just asked for my money back from them after a day.  Tons or repeat questions. Informal spelling of words in their answer explanations (I believe one of the tenants of this biz is spelling and formality counts.)  It seems decent and has a decent UI, but I'm not going to trust a company that gets informal in a very formal world.  That's like making grammatical or spelling mistakes on your resume, expect it to go in the trash.


----------

